# TBT's Game Night



## AndyB (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello there everyone!
I'm just posting here with a little idea I've had.
Basically, TBT's Game night is where we all get together and play some games online. This'll be over all consoles.
So whatever you have, or whatever you fancy playing... hopefully you can get the chance to do so with others at TBT. Get a chance to play with the staff too! (if they join in.)

Remember, this is just an idea for now. Hopefully enough people will support this and we can get it going!

As enough people have liked the idea and are willing to take part, I'll post days and we can sort out the times best suited for everyone.

*The Wii night will be Friday 5th.* -hosted by malesretmit12 
*Xbox 360 night will be Saturday 6th.* -hosted by AndyB co-host Miranda
*Ps3 night will be on the Sunday 7th.* -hosted by Tom

Games will be discussed closer to the night, along with times.
Wii codes, Gamertags and PsN's will needed to be shared. Whoever hosts the party, lobby or whatever, be sure to add *them*. 
(This said, I will host the Xbox 360 night, Wii and Ps3 are open. So whoever wants to do those on whatever game... let me know in a PM.)

Thank you all for your time, see you on the night.  :glasses:


----------



## m12 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm definitely joining in. What are some of your ideas of games we can play?


----------



## Pear (Feb 28, 2010)

Wait until after BC2 comes out.


----------



## Josh (Feb 28, 2010)

That's a cool idea, I'm in.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 28, 2010)

It would be so fun to do a TF2 match with TBT members.  I'm in  !


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 28, 2010)

Thats a great idea.  I would love to play.  

I already talked to you about this but games like MW2 & Halo would be good for xbox.
and then Mario Kart, SSBB, and of course ACCF would be good.

I can't think of any other since I only own Wii and xbox.. so yeah


----------



## Wish (Feb 28, 2010)

Even though most people quit AC already, this would be a great way to start again..


----------



## m12 (Feb 28, 2010)

I can host an AC:CF party at my town. I'd also be happy to join in on some Brawl matches. I can try some TF2, though I'm not very good at it. Modern Warfare 2 and Halo 3 also sound good.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 28, 2010)

Mario Kart Wii and SSBB.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow, AndyB! That's like the smartest idea! I am soo joining. Maybe some City Folk. When is it all starting and stuff? Lol, nice picture btw.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 28, 2010)

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> I'm definitely joining in. What are some of your ideas of games we can play?


Thanks to already see such good feedback on the idea.

For games we'd play would go as this:
Wii: Animal Crossing, Mario Kart, Brawl. 
Xbox 360: CoD 4/MW2, Halo 3, Borderlands (for some nice co-op fun) 
Ps3: MW2, Uncharted 2, MAG, Killzone.
PC: Team Fortress 2, Left 4 Dead 1/2

These are just a few games I've thought of now, there are more of course. It's just a matter of getting together.
If we do, I'd love to hear how each game go. Like on the consoles I don't have, or aren't able to play in.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 28, 2010)

I think I'd be best to split it into three nights, one for each console. People can't play more than one console at once, you know... XD


----------



## Conor (Feb 28, 2010)

A TF2 match sounds good and MW2.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I think I'd be best to split it into three nights, one for each console. People can't play more than one console at once, you know... XD


Well of course. This is just a little idea for now, and seeing how people like it... it'll go ahead.

With bigger games like MW2, we could have a private game. Hell, I could record! 
I'm also going to get my Wii back soon, so I could join in on the AC parties/Mario Kart.


----------



## m12 (Feb 28, 2010)

Just to inform you, Andy; I have my gates open already. If you'd like, we could start Game Night early.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 28, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could record the online Wii games for sure, but do it with my PS3 (my dazzle hates my PS3).


----------



## AndyB (Feb 28, 2010)

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Just to inform you, Andy; I have my gates open already. If you'd like, we could start Game Night early.


Oh, wow, that was fast. xD
I don't have my Wii set up yet. I was just going to leave it here to simmer, see what people thought. I'll sort out an "official date" soon. Thanks though.


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

Id love to play some mario kart one night :3


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 28, 2010)

I'll join. If anyone has Tatsunoko vs. Capcom, I'll play that too.


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 28, 2010)

To be honest, Andy, I don't think this would work out very well for PC.  I mean, very few people own a good PC to begin with.  I think this would be more of a Wii/Xbox 360 sort of thing.  But anyways, it's a great idea and I'd love to join if I had a 360.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 28, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> To be honest, Andy, I don't think this would work out very well for PC.  I mean, very few people own a good PC to begin with.  I think this would be more of a Wii/Xbox 360 sort of thing.  But anyways, it's a great idea and I'd love to join if I had a 360.


I know the PC side is a bit slim, but I thought I'd put it there for those that wanted to play something there. You're all welcome to do something for it.
I wouldn't want an angry PC mob after me. ;]


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 28, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What mob?  It's only me ;_;

And I guess Pear too, but yeah.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 28, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I wouldn't want an angry Daubs! D:

Also, Miranda has said she's up for this. (She's at work, giving someone stitches.<small><small><small><small><small><small>By smashing their face in with a bat.</small></small></small></small></small></small> )


----------



## easpa (Feb 28, 2010)

I might have a few brawls.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 28, 2010)

This will be good for when Monster Hunter Tri comes out.

I would love to kill monsters with TBT Members!


----------



## Josh (Feb 28, 2010)

I wish I had my Xbox360 with me, Too bad my brother has it (He always takes it to boarding school, It's a long story).


----------



## AndyB (Feb 28, 2010)

There seems to be a good number interested in this. I'll leave this open for a while before setting anything in stone.

@Josh, that sucks. ): At least you have your Wii right?


----------



## Josh (Feb 28, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> There seems to be a good number interested in this. I'll leave this open for a while before setting anything in stone.
> 
> @Josh, that sucks. ): At least you have your Wii right?


Yeah, SSBB, ACCF and GH.
I'm in the mood for brawling now, Who wants to brawl?


----------



## easpa (Feb 28, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe later.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 28, 2010)

Something that I'd really like to try... A TBT Wii Music group! I know a lot of people hate the game (and most probably haven't even played it, so they really shouldn't judge it), but it can be really fun. I've yet to play online with it, so that's something I'd like to do. We could come up with our own TBT band! XD

And what about handhelds? D:


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Something that I'd really like to try... A TBT Wii Music group! I know a lot of people hate the game (and most probably haven't even played it, so they really shouldn't judge it), but it can be really fun. I've yet to play online with it, so that's something I'd like to do. We could come up with our own TBT band! XD
> 
> And what about handhelds? D:


Yeah hand helds


----------



## AndyB (Feb 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Something that I'd really like to try... A TBT Wii Music group! I know a lot of people hate the game (and most probably haven't even played it, so they really shouldn't judge it), but it can be really fun. I've yet to play online with it, so that's something I'd like to do. We could come up with our own TBT band! XD
> 
> And what about handhelds? D:


Do you see them in the picture!?! D:<

No I kid, I was going to ask what people thought. If there's those that want to play it sure.


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay


----------



## D Man 83 (Feb 28, 2010)

I want in, I can play SSBB, Mario Kart, The Conduit, and FIFA 10


----------



## David (Feb 28, 2010)

call of duty 4 and/or mw2


----------



## AndyB (Feb 28, 2010)

D Man 83 said:
			
		

> I want in, I can play SSBB, Mario Kart, The Conduit, and FIFA 10


Awesome. Another person. =D

I'd try this for the weekend, so more people are actually on at the same time.
Maybe have larger games at the weekend, and smaller things anytime.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 28, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think alot of people have MAG or Killzone. But MW2 and Uncharted could work along with Fat Princess and LBP I suppose.


----------



## David (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey anyone who has a 360 add me. 

My gamertag is David401


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 28, 2010)

I think there should be tournaments for TBT bells.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 28, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were a few games I quickly thought of. I don't have a ps3, so I'm not all that sure.
I could abuse my friend to get on. =P But that'd be a slimmer chance. 

@Nevermore, that could be another Game Night. ;D


----------



## SamXX (Feb 28, 2010)

I'd love to do some Uncharted 2/MGO with you guys!


----------



## AndyB (Feb 28, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> I'd love to do some Uncharted 2/MGO with you guys!


And *that* is what this was all about.


----------



## SamXX (Feb 28, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup! Mark me down, do you have any idea if it'd be a weekday or weekend?


----------



## AndyB (Feb 28, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I said earlier, weekend probably.
Maybe do it as Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Also, maybe have it so they are set for a certain time.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm interested. This ought to be fun.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm down with this yo.


----------



## Yokie (Feb 28, 2010)

Why not?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 28, 2010)

I'd love to play XBL arcade "worms" anyone have it? And maybe screwing around in TF2 360/PC L4D for 360 I suppose not sure.


----------



## DevilGopher (Feb 28, 2010)

This sounds like a much evolved nooky idea.
I'm in.


----------



## random guy (Feb 28, 2010)

sounds cool i'm in.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 28, 2010)

I think we shouldn't include handhelds, since there's some members here who might use AR.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 28, 2010)

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> This sounds like a much evolved nooky idea.
> I'm in.


Actually, it's an evolved idea from another older member.
Not that it matters anyway.

@TT, good point. If people want to, they still can... but I'm not setting anything for it.


----------



## Caleb (Feb 28, 2010)

Can we organize random game nights here? Because I was going to make a topic just like this one for when people randomly feel like playing.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 28, 2010)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Can we organize random game nights here? Because I was going to make a topic just like this one for when people randomly feel like playing.


That is the idea here. I was going to say have the main night some time soon, but if anyone fancies playing, they can just say so here.


----------



## David (Feb 28, 2010)

how about battlefield 1943, that games always fun.


----------



## Caleb (Feb 28, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> how about battlefield 1943, that games always fun.


I haven't played that much.  I dont like lack of team speak .


----------



## David (Feb 28, 2010)

Caleb said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


youve gotta play with friends for the most part, randoms dont freakin talk >_>


----------



## Caleb (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh and here are all my names/gamertags.
Xbox 360: TheOneCableGuy
PS3: Thecalebguy
Steam: Caleb118


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Feb 28, 2010)

Anyone wanna play mw2 on ps3 tommrow night?


----------



## Charles (Feb 28, 2010)

I'd like to know how many people on here own Deus Ex for the PC. It was released in 2000, so any decent computer today can play it. I would really like to play online with somebody on it.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 28, 2010)

Charles said:
			
		

> I'd like to know how many people on here own Deus Ex for the PC. It was released in 2000, so any decent computer today can play it. I would really like to play online with somebody on it.


I loved that game, but sadly I don't have it anymore.


----------



## PaJami (Feb 28, 2010)

Does anyone have the older Call of Duty computer games? If so, we could meet there if okay with Andy. Otherwise, I might be able to come.. It should be fun


----------



## Gnome (Feb 28, 2010)

BF: 1943 would be a great one.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 28, 2010)

Sounds like a really good idea, too bad i don't have XBL D; BUt maybe my Wii, DS, or soon-to-be PSP will work?


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 28, 2010)

Anybody here get Bad Company 2 for PC?

@Charles:  I used to have the Deus Ex boxed version.  My older cousin who went to college gave it to me awhile back.  I don't know where it is, though ;_;


----------



## AndyB (Feb 28, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Sounds like a really good idea, too bad i don't have XBL D; BUt maybe my Wii, DS, or soon-to-be PSP will work?


I'd say mainly Wii, but if people want to do whatever handhelds... sure. 


I'll post a possible time sheet tomorrow sometime for when we could play etc., later on though... I have somewhere to be in the morning. And that way we can start to orginise it all better.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 28, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Also, Miranda has said she's up for this. (She's at work, giving someone stitches.<small><small><small><small><small><small>By smashing their face in with a bat.</small></small></small></small></small></small> )


Yes as Andy said I am very much into this...and yes I was giving stitches...but nooo I did not bash their head in!! But I did get to re break a leg to correct improper healing =D


----------



## AndyB (Feb 28, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Anybody here get Bad Company 2 for PC?
> 
> @Charles:  I used to have the Deus Ex boxed version.  My older cousin who went to college gave it to me awhile back.  I don't know where it is, though ;_;


Deus Ex is on Steam for pretty damn cheap. 

@I'm going to update the first post with a rough day guide... thing.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm in. I'll host CF stuff, and Brawl.


----------



## airhead (Feb 28, 2010)

call of duty 4 reflex and halo 3


----------



## David (Feb 28, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ew thats nasty  i cant stand that stuff


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 28, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that it's pretty damn cheap, but I have other games on a higher priority than Deus Ex.  One of these days...


----------



## AndyB (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok, I've updated the first post with dates, let's discuss times!
And possible hosts for the Wii and Ps3 nights.


----------



## David (Feb 28, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Ok, I've updated the first post with dates, let's discuss times!
> And possible hosts for the Wii and Ps3 nights.


what about xbox host?


----------



## Caleb (Feb 28, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andy is going to be the 360 host.


----------



## David (Feb 28, 2010)

Caleb said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just saw that.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 28, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There... go read.


----------



## m12 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'd be glad to host City Folk and Brawl for everyone.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 28, 2010)

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> I'd be glad to host City Folk and Brawl for everyone.


Alright, seen as you did say this to begin with. You can be the main host for Wii night.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 28, 2010)

I have just about all the games we will be playing on Wii.
ACCF, Brawl, MKW, and soon to be MH3.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 28, 2010)

Can't do the fifth.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 28, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Can't do the fifth.


There will be more, don't you worry. This'll be the test run!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 28, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thread needs some epic music for the test run.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 28, 2010)

i will join


----------



## AndyB (Feb 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I _may_ Record some of the Xbox night. Should be good fun.


----------



## Tyrai (Feb 28, 2010)

But Andeh, shouldn't every night be game night. ;D


----------



## AndyB (Feb 28, 2010)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> But Andeh, shouldn't every night be game night. ;D


Oh shut up. It may be... but for TBT it's a chance to get together and have some good fun!


----------



## Miranda (Feb 28, 2010)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> But Andeh, shouldn't every night be game night. ;D


Lukey Wukey lives?!


----------



## Caleb (Feb 28, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was about to say the same myself.


----------



## Pear (Feb 28, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Anybody here get Bad Company 2 for PC?
> 
> @Charles:  I used to have the Deus Ex boxed version.  My older cousin who went to college gave it to me awhile back.  I don't know where it is, though ;_;


Yes. BC2 looks kick ass.


----------



## Tyrai (Feb 28, 2010)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it matter if I wasn't living. o_o


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 28, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Ok, I've updated the first post with dates, let's discuss times!
> And possible hosts for the Wii and Ps3 nights.


I'd gladly be a host for the PS3. o:


----------



## Thunder (Feb 28, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was expectin' ya, Tom -_q


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 28, 2010)

Hell yus. Count me in. I'll just have to remember now... :|


----------



## Elliot (Feb 28, 2010)

I'll be in. Great idea Andy.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 28, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too obvious?


----------



## Thunder (Feb 28, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A little


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 28, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I think we shouldn't include handhelds, since there's some members here who might use AR.


It's not like console hacking is any harder. =p


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice idea Andy, this looks fun! =)
I probably can't do this upcoming weekend, but if happens again I'd love to join in.


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But people actually get banned for doing it on consoles.  I don't think anybody even bothers regulating Nintendo DS's online community anymore.


Also, if this game night really does happen.  Everybody needs to have a Bad Company 2 bro match.  Bad Company 2 looks like a great game to play with a lot of friends with the squad feature and all.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Mar 1, 2010)

Ill come too PS3 and WII


----------



## AndyB (Mar 1, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Nice idea Andy, this looks fun! =)
> I probably can't do this upcoming weekend, but if happens again I'd love to join in.


I'm sure we can do again soon after. If people like it, it surely will.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Mar 1, 2010)

Alright about MW2 rae we going to do free for all or TDM ?


----------



## David (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 1, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Alright about MW2 rae we going to do free for all or TDM ?


Depends if everyone wants to do that or something else we all have. 

EDIT: Personally, I'd rather do Demolition and other Team Focused games. Going Lone Wolf only gets you so far in those games.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Mar 2, 2010)

I'll join PS3 night. It'd be awesome to play MW2 with TBT members etc.


----------



## Erin14 (Mar 2, 2010)

Im In Here's My Host Application For Wii
Games That Will Be Played-
1.Super Smash Bros. Brawl
2.Mario Kart Wii
3.The Conduit
4.Call Of Duty Modern Warefare

Games That Are Left Out.
AC:CF=because only 4 people at a town not enought  unlike brawl even tho brawl has 4 players also its more competive and we can have 2 hosts so 8 people can sign up.

That's It


----------



## AndyB (Mar 2, 2010)

Erin14 said:
			
		

> Im In Here's My Host Application For Wii
> Games That Will Be Played-
> 1.Super Smash Bros. Brawl
> 2.Mario Kart Wii
> ...


You can do that with AC, have two towns open and have the 8 people spread over that.
Play games, help each other out. 
Game night is all about fun.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 2, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Erin14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could also just be friends with all of the people and freely go between towns!


----------



## airhead (Mar 3, 2010)

ill join in for xbox


----------



## VantagE (Mar 3, 2010)

I could possibly join in for the MW2 games this weekend... maybe... just wish I had a mic. Might get one soon though. When is this happening?


----------



## AndyB (Mar 3, 2010)

VantagE said:
			
		

> I could possibly join in for the MW2 games this weekend... maybe... just wish I had a mic. Might get one soon though. When is this happening?


For xbox it'll be on Saturday, and ps3 is on Sunday. It's all on the first page.


----------



## David (Mar 3, 2010)

So i guess i cant make it, my weekend is full now, saturday ive entered a modern warfare contest with a buddy from school, they have prizes and all. and on sunday im shooting a video for a  doritos commercial contest, prize = 250000 bucks.  and so far, all the entries suck, and we already know we're capable of topping the number 1 submission.


----------



## VantagE (Mar 3, 2010)

I only have a PS3 xD
So I'll be doing that one.
PSN is on the PSN thread


----------



## AndyB (Mar 3, 2010)

VantagE said:
			
		

> I only have a PS3 xD
> So I'll be doing that one.
> PSN is on the PSN thread


Well when it comes closer to the night, we'll sort all the accounts etc. out


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll join. For Wii.

No xbox live. :[


----------



## AndyB (Mar 3, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I'll join. For Wii.
> 
> No xbox live. :[


Awesome thanks, I saw you posted in the Wii game night thread, so thank you for that too.
Just need to know whose interested and what times people are going to be avaliable.


----------

